# Homestead Closed for Business



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bansheejoel said:


> I think it’s hilarious when I try to tell people the Platte wasn’t like how it is now 15 years ago and people post pictures of 50 years ago with hundreds of cars on the road parked fishing in its heydays. I’m glad you’ve seen what I tried to explain.
> 
> Same with the betsie, 15 years ago was my first time fishing it and it was actually enjoyable. That river has become a joke the last 6-9 years. A absolute slum of trashy people and trash


Trailer trash with nothing to do but wait for a welfare check love to fish too! Lol

Nah, I can't really say that with a serious face. I know more "trailer trash" that are cleaner and more respectable than suburbanites. Never could figure that out. Some people have beautiful home, vehicles, toys, whatever and they trash them. Then again, I learned long ago not to concern myself with places I don't pay any bills at.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> Hate it. That's when I like to go after salmon.
> 
> Also, it's worded funnily. It says that you can't use certain areas of forest land between 1 and 4 in order to prevent illegal camping and fires. It doesn't specifically say that the river herself is closed.
> 
> ...


they cant close the river, just the access site. river is a navigable waterway.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to tell you they can close the river.....just not for a few hours at a time. Examples...L manistee, lower platte (several seasons years ago to the mouth).


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

MoJoRisin' said:


> Sorry to tell you they can close the river.....just not for a few hours at a time. Examples...L manistee, lower platte (several seasons years ago to the mouth).


They can close it to fishing, but they are still public property and can be traversed by the public.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

There sure is a ton of miles of river that are close to anyone that doesn't wanna fish with a fly that are home to some of the biggest violations in the state but since they're doing it with the fly it's OK


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

That is also correct. my response was to macs question of whether they closed the river or just the access site from 1-4 am. they can and from the sounds of it did close the access in those hour windows. but if you area accessing the river from a boat by motoring up to or floating down to, you can access the water legally.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> Yeah, the people making the rules in our State Government are appointed by people not so friendly to hunting and fishing. Any excuse to hinder us will be fully exploited.
> 
> They should do wtf they are paid to do and deal with the dirt-bags and leave the rest of us alone. But, we all know it is never the commonsense approach taken....
> 
> Oh well, at least there will be less people there when we sneak in to fish now!!


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Stopped by to take a look at the new closure today...beautiful sight! One side of the line hundreds of salmon resting in the pool. Other side of the line hundreds of "anglers" throwing lead at each other.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

And thousands of our dollars to pay for co's to not do there job. More rules amd regs rather than enforce ones in place at one of the easiest places to to enforce in the state.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder how many fish die because they cant make it over the dam. For sure them big 30 lbs toting around flasher fly setups from the big lake cant make that jump


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hard to judge CO’s over their job and what they do if your not with them 100% of their day. Homestead and it’s closer has nothing to about CO’S and not doing their job. 300’ feet get over it. Every salmon river is loaded full of snaggers every year, kinda hard to police when your out numbered 50 to 1.

The salmon that don’t clear dam don’t just die because they can’t clear it, but end up spawning below dam. Good amount salmon die during run because it is what it is.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> And thousands of our dollars to pay for co's to not do there job. More rules amd regs rather than enforce ones in place at one of the easiest places to to enforce in the state.


Yup, "it is hard to police". Whaaaa

It isn't like it is owned by the public for their own use. Also the same ones that pay them to enforce the laws with the idiots. Oh well, we just need to suck it up and take in the rear, lose more access and keep paying more taxes. Lol

Sounds to me like the fisherman were doing their jobs for them with all the fights. Someone is acting stupid, they usually get dealt with. Leave OUR (all of ours) access alone, we need more, not less.

Sad is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

If I had to guess, probably the people that owned the private property had something to do with it......


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I just find it funny that this thread is all about how much people hate closures and regulations, then the platte river thread is full of guys hoping for more closure and regulations.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

BMARKS said:


> I just find it funny that this thread is all about how much people hate closures and regulations, then the platte river thread is full of guys hoping for more closure and regulations.


It is a bit ironic.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

platte is put and take......having the lower open makes sense when the majority of the fish will get taken out and go wherever and the allocated portion go to the hatchery and get taken out. Betsie is different...not planted and natural reproduction. 

However both now have closures below the weir and dam to protect fish from blatant snagging.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I wonder how many Kings there would be, if there was a _*complete*_ closure of the Betsie to fishing, for the fall spawn? Maybe from Sept 20th - Oct 31st. Seriously, how many millions of King eggs are destroyed by the hordes of Anglers walking everywhere below the dam? That is all great spawning gravel. Close it for 3 years, and see what happens. There are so many other rivers to fish that everyone could still have a good time. What if the returns on the Betsie TRIPLED from that, and other nearby rivers started getting large amounts of strays returning?


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

bansheejoel said:


> I think it’s hilarious when I try to tell people the Platte wasn’t like how it is now 15 years ago and people post pictures of 50 years ago with hundreds of cars on the road parked fishing in its heydays. I’m glad you’ve seen what I tried to explain.
> 
> Same with the betsie, 15 years ago was my first time fishing it and it was actually enjoyable. That river has become a joke the last 6-9 years. A absolute slum of trashy people and trash


It is the fishing that is not like it was 20-30 years ago or more. The crowds have never approached the insanity of the late 70s and most of the early 80s. I always try to make this point as few understand it. When I was a kid the lower Platte would have cars park PAST El Dorado and we used to walk through the woods/dunes to get to our surf spot 1/2 mile down the beach from the mouth. Homestead was ridiculous. Both lots full regularly with most plates out of state from OH, PA, WV, NY, etc... Whole families of snaggers. Wives and kids being sent to the car with 5 on rope, dragging through mud the whole way. Dudes on the bank guarding the hole and keepin the fire stoked. It was a serious sight. Surf fishing at Frankfort/Elberta, it was normal to have 30-40 groups of dudes on the beach and breakwalls. Back then it was all about the harvest and you only told your neighbors since they wondering why you were filleting all those large fish in the driveway. Now, it's mostly about the grip n grin shot and posting some ego-pumping report with hot-shot lingo with as much publicity as possible.

Here's the *main *point though - back then EVERYONE caught fish. Lots of fish. Sure, some dudes were non-stop hooked up and others struggled for 2-3, but there were SO many more fish that you could still find your fish despite the crowds. That is *not *the case any longer and that is why I personally simply lost the zest for the anadromous circus, in Michigan anyway.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> I wonder how many Kings there would be, if there was a _*complete*_ closure of the Betsie to fishing, for the fall spawn? Maybe from Sept 20th - Oct 31st. Seriously, how many millions of King eggs are destroyed by the hordes of Anglers walking everywhere below the dam? That is all great spawning gravel. Close it for 3 years, and see what happens. There are so many other rivers to fish that everyone could still have a good time. What if the returns on the Betsie TRIPLED from that, and other nearby rivers started getting large amounts of strays returning?[/QU


It won't change a thing if those fish don't have anything to eat in the Big Lake. It will be just like Lake Huron circa 2005. A bunch of skinny fish with big heads followed by no fish the next year.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Benzie Rover said:


> It is the fishing that is not like it was 20-30 years ago or more. The crowds have never approached the insanity of the late 70s and most of the early 80s. I always try to make this point as few understand it. When I was a kid the lower Platte would have cars park PAST El Dorado and we used to walk through the woods/dunes to get to our surf spot 1/2 mile down the beach from the mouth. Homestead was ridiculous. Both lots full regularly with most plates out of state from OH, PA, WV, NY, etc... Whole families of snaggers. Wives and kids being sent to the car with 5 on rope, dragging through mud the whole way. Dudes on the bank guarding the hole and keepin the fire stoked. It was a serious sight.


In 1986 on Sept 7th I was fishing at Homestead Dam, when 12" of rain fell on the entire State in a 24-hour period. There were so many Kings stacked below the dam, that the top fish were literally flopping out of the water on the backs of the fish beneath them. And, as the water rose, and rose, the fish FLEW over that dam. People were literally standing every 3-4 feet down to the first bend, and everyone was hooking fish. Lots of fish. BIG fish. You can't even imagine it, if you weren't there. Nothing like that exists in Michigan these days. Every hydro-generating dam in the State had just HORDES of Kings stacked below them, when the spawn was on. And that lasted for several weeks.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Funny I was fishing there in 96 never saw the lot or river the way it is now but you're entitled to your opinion. Btw I've been on this site since 08 had to create a new account when I wanted to change my name, I probably would've been on here sooner but honestly I care more about fishing than I do reading about it, not that it matters how long I've been on here. Does that give your opinion more clout than mine? Maybe back when you guys could legally snag, the river was crowded but when I started fishing it in 97 it was nowhere near the circus it is today. Im glad you guys catch fish. I myself do very well, usually catch my limit, LEGALLY. But I pull all the hooks out of the kings and let them go my days of dragging 100 plus lbs of fish a quarter of a mile out of the river are over. Maybe if you spent less time trolling internet threads and more time fishing you would see how bad this river has been treated and maybe have a different opinion on the matter. But tbh I really don't care about your opinion as I probably catch more fish than you and your buddy on a bad day and didnt ask you for your input. People are literally leaving feces on other peoples property, leaving beer cans, having illegal fires, illegal camping, leaving fish carcasses in the parking lot, and getting into fights, at the dam 2 years ago I saw a guy hit a woman and then get jumped by 3 guys the cops came and took him and another guy to jail because they have warrants. If you guys are that upset about the new restrictions maybe take the time to go down and clean up the river as we do everytime we leave, fill our nets with any garbage we find. Maybe then I'll give a hoot about your opinion, like I said I literally watched this happen. But until then good luck and Tight lines (the kind of lines you fish with not troll people on the internet with.)


Quite a bit of assumptions and accusations in your post. calm her down a bit... bro.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

lmao guy finishes off his novel written on an online forum with i dont really care. always a priceless statement.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Funny I was fishing there in 96 never saw the lot or river the way it is now but you're entitled to your opinion. Btw I've been on this site since 08 had to create a new account when I wanted to change my name, I probably would've been on here sooner but honestly I care more about fishing than I do reading about it, not that it matters how long I've been on here. Does that give your opinion more clout than mine? Maybe back when you guys could legally snag, the river was crowded but when I started fishing it in 97 it was nowhere near the circus it is today. Im glad you guys catch fish. I myself do very well, usually catch my limit, LEGALLY. But I pull all the hooks out of the kings and let them go my days of dragging 100 plus lbs of fish a quarter of a mile out of the river are over. Maybe if you spent less time trolling internet threads and more time fishing you would see how bad this river has been treated and maybe have a different opinion on the matter. But tbh I really don't care about your opinion as I probably catch more fish than you and your buddy on a bad day and didnt ask you for your input. People are literally leaving feces on other peoples property, leaving beer cans, having illegal fires, illegal camping, leaving fish carcasses in the parking lot, and getting into fights, at the dam 2 years ago I saw a guy hit a woman and then get jumped by 3 guys the cops came and took him and another guy to jail because they have warrants. If you guys are that upset about the new restrictions maybe take the time to go down and clean up the river as we do everytime we leave, fill our nets with any garbage we find. Maybe then I'll give a hoot about your opinion, like I said I literally watched this happen. But until then good luck and Tight lines (the kind of lines you fish with not troll people on the internet with.)


for the record, i wasnt alive when snagging was legal. and the whole i catch more fish than you thing is pretty cute. but not in a lifetime my friend.


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

MoJoRisin' said:


> The clown show has just gotten more concentrated with the lack of plants and returning fish to the rivers (notice PLURAL RIVERS). Always been lots of clowns around....just less fish and stretches of river for the clowns to rip fish (I mean boots).
> 
> Cant we all just get along? I've never been much of a river rat and don't have a taste for half dead fish so it really doesn't much matter to me.....however the clowns do need to respect the resource and land they are trashing......


Agreed 100%. I hope the restrictions help with this as its actually a very cool place to hike and LEGALLY camp as well.


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

BMARKS said:


> for the record, i wasnt alive when snagging was legal. and the whole i catch more fish than you thing is pretty cute. but not in a lifetime my friend.


Put your money where your mouth is son. I'll be up there Wednesday thru Saturday White 2019 chevy silverado my name is Drew I got grey simms g3 waders and a tan vest Ill bet you a weeks paycheck. Remember I've been fishing this river when you thought girls had cooties. Can't remember the last time I didn't land my limit last week in 8 I hooked up more than can count put 16 in the net pulled all the hooks out of them and released every one of them, not being cocky just want to prove a point that the amount of fish you've caught doesn't give your opionion any clout, and maybe have a little more fun. Two things in this world I love to do the most: make money catch fish maybe do both at the same time.. See you there?


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hahaha. You kids are awesome. It just sounds like a bunch of crying dandies. I haven't figured out what the fuss is with Homestead, Tippy, etc. When the salmon run, lots of people come out. A few will leave a mess or not know how to hold their liquor, but for the most part everybody is cool. 

Also, just because you've fished there longer, that doesn't give you any more right or authority to continue to fish in a particular spot. This is public access land and everybody there, even if they offend your sensibilities, has a right AND contributes to the maintenance, fish planting, etc via his fishing license. 

On the one hand, this site is supportive of new and avid outdoorsmen because we're a dying breed but then when guys glom to a great spot, y'all turn into Karen and Ken. Take your Midol, put on your big boy panties, and do something other than cry and moan. Smh. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Put your money where your mouth is son. I'll be up there Wednesday thru Saturday White 2019 chevy silverado my name is Drew I got grey simms g3 waders and a tan vest Ill bet you a weeks paycheck. Remember I've been fishing this river when you thought girls had cooties. Can't remember the last time I didn't land my limit last week in 8 I hooked up more than can count put 16 in the net pulled all the hooks out of them and released every one of them, not being cocky just want to prove a point that the amount of fish you've caught doesn't give your opionion any clout, and maybe have a little more fun. Two things in this world I love to do the most: make money catch fish maybe ill both at the same time.. See you there?


cute.


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

BMARKS said:


> Quite a bit of assumptions and accusations in your post. calm her down a bit... bro.


Bro I try to be amicable these days, I apologize if I made you feel negatively in any type of way. I feel strongly about my opinion as I literally watched it happen and am not going to say otherwise. I do however still invite you to wager on a good old fashioned fishing contest 100% peaceful. My friends and I only like to have fun out doors and catch some fish, not fight and be negative. We may talk smack but its in a joking manner and like my gradually used to say "its okay to be cocky, when you're the mother******* man. " seriously your welcome to the offer and maybe we can swap stories of how the river used to be.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

MoJoRisin' said:


> The clown show has just gotten more concentrated with the lack of plants and returning fish to the rivers (notice PLURAL RIVERS). Always been lots of clowns around....just less fish and stretches of river for the clowns to rip fish (I mean boots).
> 
> Cant we all just get along? I've never been much of a river rat and don't have a taste for half dead fish so it really doesn't much matter to me.....however the clowns do need to respect the resource and land they are trashing......


This guy gets it. The salmon and steelhead river fishing has gotten so poor in most places, a lot of peoples honey holes have been discovered and, for them, ruined by people looking for fish. The internet just helps the search. It used to be that almost no matter where you were in the state, you had at least decent shore opportunities for salmon and steel close by. Welcome to "destination fisheries"...


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Bro I try to be amicable these days, I apologize if I made you feel any type of way. I feel strongly about my opionion as I literally watched it happen and am not going to say otherwise. I do however still invite you to wadger on a good old fashioned fishing contest 100% peaceful. My friends and I only like to have fun out doors and catch some fish, not fight and be negative. We may talk smack but its in a joking manner and like my gradually used to say "its okay to be cocky, when you're the mother******* man. " seriously your welcome to the offer and maybe we can swap stories of how the river used to be.


no worries, just a bit of ribbing both ways it sounds. good luck and have at em, i don't fish homestead for salmon. i have a cabin on the PM and mostly fish there any more while the kid plays. i really dont get into it much until the steelhead arrive.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good thread and funny those arguing about who can catch more boot salmon then the other. Fish on guys , been to homestead once and it was a mess I wouldn’t go back. Relaxing and fun is why I fish that place offers neither during the run


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

I always pull the hook in the net and let 'em go too. From the back fin, tail, wherever that hook may be... 
It got so boring hauling all those fish in by the snout that I had to mix it up and make it exciting again - wooee! Get one of those 25 lber's by the tail, and then you got yerself some real excitement, boy!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I've fished up in this neck of the woods for 40 years and I've seen it like this for all that time. Maybe not quite as bad now, but close. I've also seen it just as bad in the spring for steel, elbow to elbow, ain't my cup of tea. I've also fished the Platte back when there used to be a closure and it opened back up on Nov 1st. If you didn't get down to the river around 8 p.m. on Oct 31st, you were gonna have a hard time finding a decent spot. I also remember the snag fests that happened back when it was legal, it was just as bad on the AuSable as the Betsie is now. The simple fact is, the internet didn't create this, only the fact the fish are there period.


----------

